# Model Skyline



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

I just bought this the other day 










Sold as brand new condition, only £46, I think it will look well on my computer bench, real eye catcher.

Just wondering what model cars other people on here have either as one off’s or as part of a collection.

Skyline’s or other cars, fancy posting pictures and showing off you're favourite ones ??


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/4...tic-etc.html?highlight=mini+cars+scale+models
This thread is one that has been ticking over gently. There are others here, I think.

PS I like the look of that one!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

here's mine =) same 1;18 scale z-tune as yours. and a 1:10 z-tune rc by tamiya. 
































im now working on the full interior for the Rc. i use the autoart z-tune as reference =)


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Love the Z-Tune, where can you buy one of those?

I'd love a black 34 also but not been able to find one


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

Thrust said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/4...tic-etc.html?highlight=mini+cars+scale+models
> This thread is one that has been ticking over gently. There are others here, I think.
> 
> PS I like the look of that one!


i did a search so as hoped not to repost but i never found that thred.


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

chris singleton said:


> Love the Z-Tune, where can you buy one of those?
> 
> I'd love a black 34 also but not been able to find one



i was lucky and found it on ebay, the company that makes them is called autoart Welcome AUTOart

contact them and say that your in the UK as i was told there getting some more in at the end of this month. 

i was going to order one from them untill i saw this on on ebay.

ian


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> here's mine =) same 1;18 scale z-tune as yours. and a 1:10 z-tune rc by tamiya.
> im now working on the full interior for the Rc. i use the autoart z-tune as reference =)


looks cool, dont think i'm skillfull enough to actually make one from a kit.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I collect Autoart 1:18 myself. First one I bought was a white R34GTR.








I also have:-
R32GTR (gunmetal)








R34JGTC (calsonic)








Porsche 996 GT3RS (white/red)








Lancia Integrale (martini livery) (Sunstar)
BMW E46 M3conv (Cant remember the colour!!)
RS200 (Ford Motorsport livery) (Ricko)
Classic Impreza Rally (Burns) - Nice and rare!!
New age Impreza Rally (Burns)










Got a BIG wish list of Autoart stuff but REALLY fancy the
Lancia Fulvia 








and Fiat 131 Mirafiori Rally cars.

TT


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

nice collection tarmac terror

after fumbling through some boxes in my grandparents loft I found a couple more that I used to play with as a kid many moons ago


a nice un-touched merc


















a old f40 and a lambo countash


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice F40. I have just ordered the AutoArt Z-tune, and Ian.W, I was wondering if you have some specific pictures of it as it looks pretty nice next to the Tamiya.

Hope you are still active in this thread :-\


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

m92fs said:


> Nice F40. I have just ordered the AutoArt Z-tune, and Ian.W, I was wondering if you have some specific pictures of it as it looks pretty nice next to the Tamiya.
> 
> Hope you are still active in this thread :-\


it was ajilopez who has the 1:10 radio controled z tune by tamiya, but i can still take some more pics of my 1:18 z tune model for you if you wish?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Oh I would love that. If you could take a couple random pictures of the car so that I can see some of the nice details, and also pictures of the underside of the car too. That would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

*Heres mine!*

jus bought her off ebay, hasnt arrived yet cant wait to see it in the flesh. lookd the business!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

updated version of my 1:10 z tune =)


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

here are mine.....

*Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (white)*


















*Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (silver)*

















*Nissan Silvia S15 NISMO Sport Parts (white)*

















*Mazda RX-7 by Greddy (D1GP)*

















*Nissan Skyline GTR R34 by Blitz (D1GP)*

















*Nissan Silvia S15 by HKS (D1GP)*

















*Mazda RX-7 by Apex (D1GP)*

















*Nissan Silvia S15 by Top Secret (D1GP)*

















*Nissan Fairlady-Z by ORC (D1GP)*

















*Nissan Silvia S15 by Key-Office (D1GP)*













































































i need also a z-tune and the mine's n1

cheers


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

m92fs said:


> Oh I would love that. If you could take a couple random pictures of the car so that I can see some of the nice details, and also pictures of the underside of the car too. That would be much appreciated.


here you go mate, 










































pictures can not do it justice, its a lovely peice.


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

joker69 said:


> here are mine.....
> 
> *Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (white)*
> *Nissan Skyline GT-R NISMO R-Tune (silver)*
> ...


now thats an impressive collection mate, you have them on display, or boxed away ??



Rossy said:


> jus bought her off ebay, hasnt arrived yet cant wait to see it in the flesh. lookd the business!


nice looking r32 mate, looks some good detail, is it a AutoArt model or some other manufacturer ??



ajilopez said:


> updated version of my 1:10 z tune =)


i like it mate, how many hours worth did it take you to build it ??


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Ian.W said:


> here you go mate,
> 
> pictures can not do it justice, its a lovely peice.


Thank you so much for uploading the pictures. It gives a good idea of what I will be receiving in a couple of weeks. Looks very good on the pictures and I bet it looks even better in the "flesh". :smokin:


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes ian its autoart off ebay68 euros, cant wait to see it in the flesh. 
Ps *joker69 *where did you get those models from? they are the best Ive ever seen:bowdown1:


----------

